# External inline CO2 diffuser......which one ?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

I'd like to switch from my glass diffuser to a inline diffuser(on my Eheim 2113)....which one do you think would be better:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-CO2-Di...486?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978b78e
2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dispenser-Aquari...224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf5451aa8
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/2-1-CO2-DIFFUSE...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6d0d96e
Thanks.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

What size is the tank and are you using presurized co2? 

In my experience, the 2213 doesn't have enough flow for anything over ten gallons, adding an inline diffuser with a large chamber like the one with the the bio balls will only make that situation worse, regardless what any one manufacture says to the contrary. I have not, however, used that little plastic one, so i can't make much of a comparison.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 25 gal long and I'm using DIY co2 for the moment.

The litttle plastic one seems to have some kind of atomizer in the middle through which the co2 has to pass to move with the water flow.....this way the co2 bubble is broken into tiny bubbles which will travel through the output hose getting a longer time water contact...

Thanks for the imput buddy.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well then, you may be stuck with the bioballs, in most cases DIY Co2 does not have enough pressure to push the co2 through ceramic plates/diffuser. 

If i were you i would kill two birds with one stone... hook the Co2 to a power head to diffuse it through the tank while also increasing the flow at the same time.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm already using a glass/ceramic plate diffuser with my DIY co2 with no problem.

I tried with a small powerhead but I have to wash the prefilter sponge pretty often so I gave up.

And also I'd like to have as few equipments as possible in my tank.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

It seems to vary from diffuser to diffuser and depend on the volume and content of your mix. In short, what works now, may not work with something else. Either way, your not going to be out a ton of money if either fails.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the bioballs are your best bet. I also dont like the mist I get from my atomizer, which is similar to the second one. It clouds up the water significantly. You can get the bioball one aquainspiration I believe.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

There's also this one that comes with an atomizer and a bioball.....what do you guys think ?!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-1-CO2-DIFFUSE...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6d0d96e


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty glowing review of #2 here http://www.aquatic-eden.com/


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Greg for that review link, it does look like a good option.....the only think I'm worried is the mist that it might create in my tank....but I guess I can always put it on the intake hose(right after the intake pipe), this way it's gonna go through the filter too so there's more water contact...and being such small bubbles they might disolve before even geting into the filter....


----------

